# Second Round Pick?



## Nugglife (Jun 10, 2003)

While everyone has gone 'Melo and Pavel crazy.

I'm looking more to the second round. (Face it, 'Melo is a lock)

The Nuggs need a straight-up shooter, sorry Sav, and instead of splurging in F.A., I think they might address it in the second round. 

I have heard mumblings about Rick Rickert impressing Kiki...but they went on to say that Rickert was probably going to go first round. So maybe someone was misinformed. 

Personally, I love the sweet shooting Canuck Carl English, I have heard that he may have played himself into a high second round position(possibly first?) in Chicago but he might still be available for the Nuggs second pick. 

I know the Nuggs have a lot of needs to fill, but who do you see them having sights on?


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nugglife</b>!
> While everyone has gone 'Melo and Pavel crazy.
> 
> I'm looking more to the second round. (Face it, 'Melo is a lock)
> ...


i say draft SIZE! someone who can give us 5-10 mpg at backup pf or center.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Lang or Perkins.


----------



## nybus54 (Feb 21, 2003)

If lang, Perkins, Badiane or even Ebi are there we jump all over them,even vilanaueva. If not, then take the best shooter in the ncaa this year, kyle korver.


----------



## plasticman23 (May 30, 2003)

i would take lang or perkins if they're still there, but if not i would go after the best player available. but if your looking for a shooter why not look at jason kapono?


----------



## Muffin (Feb 11, 2003)

the 2nd round pick is #46 and I seriously doubt if any of the names mentioned will be available then. If you're looking for another scorer I've got a few ideas for each position. If any of these guys are available, they can really put up some points for the Nuggets...

PG - Hollis Price
SG - Ruben Douglas
SF - Ron Slay
PF - Marquis Estill

just my thoughts...


----------



## Death2Ray (Jan 8, 2003)

Ebi is a SG and would have been a great addition.


----------



## Muffin (Feb 11, 2003)

Lang WAS available!


----------



## Death2Ray (Jan 8, 2003)

He chocked on a ham sandwich before the draft, otherwise we would have considered him.


----------



## Muffin (Feb 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Death2Ray</b>!
> Ebi is a SG and would have been a great addition.


Ebi was chosen by the T-Wolves at #26. He wasn't even available at the 41 spot!


----------



## Death2Ray (Jan 8, 2003)

We had the 46th pick and I know. I said he would have been a great addition, the only player from Nybus' list worth a look. I didn't say we should have drafted him or missed out on him, I said he would have been a nice addition.


----------

